# ROGER RABBIT



## paulafrank1213 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm quite curious when someone uses the expression "rabbit tooth" towards a person who has a large front teeth. I knew a fashion blogger who has the same teeth alignment but what matters is that she is the best among the brightest.


----------

